# DREDD



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2012)

Whatcha think? Personally, I think it looks really cool. Never read the comics though I've seen a few. Looks like a badass. I'm gonna go see it. They need to find someone with his manly ass chin, though. Can't wait to see how it does. Though I can already see it bombing because action seems to be looked down upon today by big critics.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally don't have high hopes for it.
Mainly because I'm not interested, but more of "I've seen this story before," play out with the remakes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm not expecting it to do well. I still think it looks pretty cool. 
I guess I should've seen that outlook coming, though. :/


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 13, 2012)

It look _alright_ thus far. 

As long as they keep it as far away from being like the 1995 version as they possibly can, It stands a chance at not sucking.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dude's chin isn't DREDD worthy.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 14, 2012)

IGN apparently already posted a review saying it's a very worthy movie to carry the Dredd name.

It's not so much a remake as it is a more faithful adaptation of the source material.  The 90's movie took a lot of artistic license with the film and given the big-budget actors involved, namely Stallone who because of his popularity forced the issue of taking off his helmet, it's not what most fans and even the creator of the franchise deem as a real Judge Dredd movie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2012)

Was it as bad as the Street Fighter movie? You know the one...


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 14, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Was it as bad as the Street Fighter movie? You know the one...



You talkin' the '95 movie or this one?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You talkin' the '95 movie or this one?



'95, my good sir.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 18, 2012)

Well at least he doesn't appear to be taking his helmet off. Stallone violated that. Dredd is by very nature a faceless character.

The way I see it, it's going to be an explosive movie to rent for five bucks and watch when I have flu. I doubt it's going to be a masterpiece but at least it looks entertaining.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> '95, my good sir.



It wasn't campy like Street Fighter was.  The '95 film just suffered from the typical problems of the mid-90's action movie with a big name star(s) who eat up the budget and wacky side-kicks, ala Rob Schneider in that film.  

It -tried- to be a serious action film, which at it's heart is the problem and why it doesn't fall within the "so bad it's good" category that say Flash Gordon is in.  It just comes off as mis-cast with bad directorial decisions (taking the helmet off/having the city be sleek and clean instead of gritty and weathered), and editing done by someone who clearly mailed it in.  

But at least we were given this bit of cinematic history:

[yt]2aaubVlhNK4[/yt]

You can see what I'm talking about with the editing when Stallone clearly turns his head after waiting for his cue during his last line in the clip.


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 27, 2012)

I know, thread necro, but I'm not going to make a new thread for something that already exists.

I saw this yesterday and it was seriously, in my opinion, the best comic book movie adaptation and reboot I've seen, ever.  They didn't hold back at all on bringing to life the setting which is Judge Dredd's version of Earth.  The film was ultraviolent, gruesome, and visceral.  No where else do you get to see someone faceplant concrete in slow motion after being tossed off the 100th+ floor of a blockcity, bone and brain filling the entire films screen.

Go see it.  The visuals were great, the story was so simple which made the film fantastic, and the sound was raunchy/music was incredible.











[video=youtube;rWFZFjbLeMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWFZFjbLeMw[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 27, 2012)

It can't be as bad as the new Total Recall movie. Ew.


----------



## Ames (Sep 27, 2012)

Well good or not, there's no way they can fuck it up as badly as Stallone did.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2012)

CidCaldensfey said:


> I know, thread necro, but I'm not going to make a new thread for something that already exists.
> 
> I saw this yesterday and it was seriously, in my opinion, the best comic book movie adaptation and reboot I've seen, ever.  They didn't hold back at all on bringing to life the setting which is Judge Dredd's version of Earth.  The film was ultraviolent, gruesome, and visceral.  No where else do you get to see someone faceplant concrete in slow motion after being tossed off the 100th+ floor of a blockcity, bone and brain filling the entire films screen.
> 
> Go see it.  The visuals were great, the story was so simple which made the film fantastic, and the sound was raunchy/music was incredible.



I like visceral things when it's meant to be and works well. I wouldn't mind watching it. I bet it got low scores from critics though. Lots of action is hated today. :/

EDIT: Oh nevermind. Movie did very well. I'm gonna definitely hit the cinema soon.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

I saw it last night. Good, but way too violent for my taste (too many innocents blown to bits in graphic fashion). The final fight with the boss villainess wasn't what I was expecting either. 
And as a car guy, I wonder why in the future, American drivers will be driving vehicles that were never on sale there (old Toyota Hiaces, South-African Volkswagen vans, etc.).

It seems that I don't know _DREDD_ as I thought I did.
Heck, I thought those old comics that I found in a flea market were in direct relation with the ('95) movie release, as it's often the case.


And guys, was _Street Fighter _'95 really as bad as _Legend of Chun-li_?


----------



## Bone_Marrow_Man (Oct 10, 2012)

Best film I've seen all year. I'm a fan of the comics since I was thirteen and this held up to my every expectation!
Shame the chance of a sequel's fucked, no thanks to the USA...


----------

